# oak trees



## julie griffith (Dec 27, 2001)

i would like to plant an oak tree in my front yard. i would like to plant one that will grow moderately fast and not drop anything, like acorns. also, i don't want the roots to be shallow. is there such an oak tree?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 27, 2001)

All oak trees are moneciouse ie having both male and female flower part. They all bear fruit.

There are very few cultivars of native species, though oaks are very "promiscuous" and naturaly hybridize all the time.

Up here I would recomend a swamp/burr oak hybrid that grows 18-20 inches a year. Bur is found in TX, but Q. bicolor's range ends around TN, NC, MO.

One thing is that they do not bear seed untill there 30's. Where laurel oak will start seeding around 18-20.


----------



## julie griffith (Dec 28, 2001)

thanks for your reply john, but i want to make sure i understand what you said. a burr oak won't have seeds until they are 30 years old and a laurel until they are 18-20 years old. is that correct? does it matter if it is a female or male? also, would a burr do well here in texas. i imagine i won't be around in 30 years, so that would work out great. do you know much about a red oak and pin oak? those are very popular trees here.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 28, 2001)

Many trees, oaks included, have both male and female organs on them. This is why you will not get an oak that is seedless, but can get a honey locust that is because these are clones of male trees.

You understand the maturation age properly.

Outhern red oak matures in it's low to mid 20's. Pin 15-20 y/o. 

Remember if you get a tree from a nursery, it will be 5-10 years old. 

See if anyone carries the swamp bur hybrid in your area. It is one of the fastest growning oaks around.


----------

